# Beginner filter media question



## posnera (Apr 28, 2012)

I see that the general consensus is that carbon is not necessary, and that some other (ceramic) substrate is better to use.
How would you replace the cartridges which are standardized? I was considering the Aqueon QuietFlow for a 20 gallon tank. Do you leave out the cartridge entirely?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

it seems like the cartridges for that filter are all one piece. I use a Emperor 400 and AquaClear 70, some filters have plastic frames that hold the media cartridge like my Emperor or Penquin models, With this one I buy quilt batting at walmart and just cut the size I need and place in the frame holder. on the Aquaclears just dont use the carbon and replace with bio balls or ceramic media.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello p...

A great question. If you practice large, weekly water changes, then you don't need chemical filtration (carbon). I change half the water in my tanks every week, so very seldom use it. It does reduce the fishy tank smell some people don't like. I kinda of like the nature type smell. 

I use the Hagen AquaClear filters and it's easy to remove the carbon bag. If the filter you have allows it, you can just leave it out. The mechanical and biological media should stay in the filter if possible.

B


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Aquarium Filter Media: Drs. Foster & Smith Bio3 Filter Cartridges

they look like this, just replace the carbon filled media with the quilt batting. also saves a ton of money


----------



## posnera (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. Seems simple enough. The tank will be in the kitchen. I may end up using the carbon if there are smells.

Looks like the AquaClear is easy to customize filtration options. Maybe I'll get one of those.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't have that brand, but you can also buy humidifier sponges and cut them to exact size - they work like a charm and never have to be replaced - or at least not for years.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I recommend AquaClears too. I like the fact that you can completely customize. If you don't want the carbon, it just leaves that much more room for biological media. They're very quiet and do a good job...


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

You won't be dissapointed with the aqua clear, the amount of bio filtration is rediculous with the sponge and 2 sets of the ceramic media, never had any problems so far


----------

